# toshiba vs dell laptop: pls suggest



## samudragupta (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi friends. Please suggest me a good laptop between toshiba and dell. Id prefer toshiba. My budget is 40k and will use the pc for some gaming and movies. Ideally a 15inch screen. Pls dont suggest Hp or any brand as my compaq sucked. Ive checked toshiba india website but was confused. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 12, 2010)

Dell is better when compared with Tosiba.
Take Dell complete cover warranty.


----------



## sude (Aug 12, 2010)

+1 for Dell...

you would get Core i3, 4g RAM, 500G HDD, 15" LCD and more in 39000/- and if u exchange your old one, 5000 off!!!


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 13, 2010)

even toshiba is good. i've got one and am satisfied with it


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 13, 2010)

thanx alot friends. Any specific model you would suggest.


----------



## ico (Aug 13, 2010)

yup, go for Dell.


----------



## suyash_123 (Aug 13, 2010)

My Vote  :- DELL

There service Is Very very quick.

My frd faced prob In sceen , he made Compaint in Helpline 
2nd day he recieved a coriuer as screen and 3rd day Person came and replace it....

Nice man!


----------



## sude (Aug 14, 2010)

suyash_123 said:


> My Vote  :- DELL
> 
> There service Is Very very quick.
> 
> ...



Really... thats great!!


----------

